# روبوت زراعي



## أميرة التميز (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتوا أفيدوني من علمكم الواسع بشأن الروبوتات الميكانيكية المختصة بالزراعة..
أود معرفة معلومات عن روبوتات زراعية تم ابتكارها.. ضروووووووري
شكرا مقدما


----------



## Eng-Faten (1 ديسمبر 2010)

يمكنك أختي أن تزوري الموقعين وان شاء الله ستجدين طلبك.. أمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
www.mecharchive.com
www.*aleppo*students.com


----------

